# Jet Washes



## superstar1 (Oct 18, 2008)

I know this is probably a bit of an odd question but how do people feel about jet washes. I don't mean drive through car washes, I simply mean the hand held jet sprayers you can use at garages. It's just that I have a lot of mud in my wheel arches and some splashed on to the body of the car and it would be ideal to remove this stuff with a jet wash before setting to work by hand with a bucket and sponge. The thing is I worry that jet washes can damage cars. Any advice?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

If used from a distance it should be no real issue, but for the money you will be spending for the Jet Wash, would it not be easier to add a few extra pounds and go to a hand car wash and just get the whole thing done?


----------



## TT RS (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi, I always use my Karcher first to completely rinse off the whole car. Then a througher hand wash all over the body work leaving the wheels last. Then another complete rinse bearing in mind using the full width of the spray. Finally the Alloys and inside the Wheel Arches. Using a power spray is so much easier getting in to all the difficult places and it DOES do a complete clean. I have not noticed any damage to paintwork and use a sweeping across motion . Using a chamois is a good preparation for a Polish .
Happy Cleaning
See you on the CONCOURSE


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

amiTT said:


> If used from a distance it should be no real issue, but for the money you will be spending for the Jet Wash, would it not be easier to add a few extra pounds and go to a hand car wash and just get the whole thing done?


Surely you don't mean the 4 Eastern Europeans with the gritty sponges and flexi-blades? That will only end in tears.

I would buy a cheap jet wash to use at home with the money saved.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

superstar1 said:


> I know this is probably a bit of an odd question but how do people feel about jet washes. I don't mean drive through car washes, I simply mean the hand held jet sprayers you can use at garages. It's just that I have a lot of mud in my wheel arches and some splashed on to the body of the car and it would be ideal to remove this stuff with a jet wash before setting to work by* hand with a bucket and sponge. *The thing is I worry that jet washes can damage cars. Any advice?


Sponge!!!! They hold the grit.

I always jet wash the car before washing with a quality mitt. Then jet wash off again.

Dont get the pressure too close to the paintwork. 30 years ago I stripped the paint back to the primer using a steam cleaner on a mk1 Escort!!!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Wild Woods said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> > If used from a distance it should be no real issue, but for the money you will be spending for the Jet Wash, would it not be easier to add a few extra pounds and go to a hand car wash and just get the whole thing done?
> ...


The local guys by me use MF wash mitts, and MF cloths, I use them in absolute emergencies when I have to have a clean car and do not have the time to do it myself (probably once a year if that)


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I take it you must have educated them in the proper ways of car washing.

The ones round my way are as bad at car washing as an Audi dealers valeting bay


----------

